# ethernet RJ-45 crimping problems?



## silicon-thumb (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi, I just tried making an ethernet cable for my home network and i have all the wires in the right order for a straigh through cable and they are all lined up and straight... but When i finished the cable, it wouldnt work on the computer i tried it on... keep in mind the computer wasnt the problem because it already was connected(i was at my friends house at the time).

thank you.


----------



## Psydesign (Jul 21, 2004)

if it is a cable for pc to pc then u must make a cross over cable and not a straight cable a straight cable is used for pc to hub


----------



## Praetor (Jul 21, 2004)

Yes that's one possibility; there's also the possibility of a freak problem with cables (and gosh ive seen some wierd ones) ... if you cant get it to work, you might want to get a patch cable tester?


----------



## anthonyrstanley (Mar 21, 2005)

I think it is the Cross over cable thang.  It took me 3 years to know how to direct connect two computers.  Simply cause back in the day i was dumb and the airforce schooled me on the knowledge of the land. lol.  If your clueless about networking and computers just Join USAF they will school ya right quick and in a hurry.


----------



## anthonyrstanley (Mar 21, 2005)

Psydesign said:
			
		

> a straight cable a straight cable is used for pc to hub




Ahhh not really..... Some hubs or switches are smart and they will make the port crossed or not i can't think of the exact name of it.   Buttt just think this there needs to be an odd number of crosses in the connection. A switch crosses the connection. A hub does also. So no need for a cross. Butttt if you connect either of the two together there must be a cross. computer's NiCs do not cross the connection so you must put a cross in the wire.

which to cross a network cable. color code is.

white orange, Orange, White green, Blue, White blue, Green, White brown, Brown



other side:
White green, Green, White orange, Blue, White Blue, Orange, White Brown, Brown..


That will work. And it is alllllllways a good thing to have a cable tester. Cause no matter how good and close to the pins you think you are there could be a freak accedent that makes the pin not fully penitrate the coating or the wires near the iner area aren't 100% in and yea no signal.


----------



## Cromewell (Mar 21, 2005)

can you check the last post date on these, this is at least the 4th thread you've brought back from the dead today


----------

